# Bow hunting tale



## old CB (Oct 21, 2019)

Al's great squirrel story reminds me of a favorite bow-hunting tale.

My RN wife retired this year from decades as an ER nurse. God she brought home some great stories.

Two hunting buddies came to the ER one time, one with an arrow in his neck. He'd been climbing to his deer stand, slipped, and drove an arrow into (or through?) his neck. Very fortunate guy, he missed the critical areas and lived on.

First duty of a nurse is to get history, find out what happened, and so on. So she's asking the uninjured hunter for details.

About his injured friend he said, "Well, he started to pass out at one point. But we loosened the tourniquet and then he was fine."


----------



## MechanicMatt (Oct 23, 2019)

Wow


----------

